# Raffles Cockapoos - good or bad?



## poobearsrule (Oct 26, 2019)

I have been looking for a cockapoo and see that Raffles Cockapoo have a very good professional website but noticed their facebook page has dissapeared. So I joined 'Raffles - Have your say' page and my goodness did it open my eyes. They have 49 licensed bitches so they cannot possible birth the pups in their home, they sold 108 litters last year, this information was from their own social media as its all the owners have supplied information about their pups date of birth and who the parents are. When I googled further after reading the horror stories of their poorly pups and some that have died, I decided to look up their last inspection report from cheshire east council and that doesn't read very well.

Before you buy any puppy do your research as Raffles may have a lovely posh website but the fact is they are churning out pups weekly with no real concern for the welfare of the breeding mums "for the love of money". This information is all fact and available on google to find!


----------

